# Bike Computer



## buzzy bee (7 Mar 2010)

Hi

Now I have a bike, I would like to think about getting a computer for it, so I know how fast I am going, how far I have been etc, might help motivation too, seeing what I am actually doing. Nice to know the time too, so I can get back home for tea! hehe

Anyone upgraded, and have a basic one in the drawer unused that they want to get rid of?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2010)

Llidl had some or try wilkinsons for £7 if no one stumps up ( i do not have a spare )


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2010)

Halfords had a 11 function one for a tenner a few months ago and may still have it.


----------



## Mark_Robson (28 Mar 2010)

Asda have a good bell model for £7


----------



## Moodyman (1 Apr 2010)

Depends what you want. If you don't want cadence, then you Tesco's value computer at £6.80 is pretty good. Got loads of functions and is quite accurate.


----------



## £Josh D (11 Apr 2010)

You want, B&M £6.47, 11 different functions, absoulutely class, bought one the other day, so good, standard cheap one, but its perfect. provides the information you want


----------



## £Josh D (11 Apr 2010)

£Josh D said:


> You want, B&M £6.47, 11 different functions, absoulutely class, bought one the other day, so good, standard cheap one, but its perfect. provides the information you want



sorry it was wilkinsons, we went in b&m after it, Wilkos!!


----------



## gaz (11 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> Halfords had a 11 function one for a tenner a few months ago and may still have it.



thats a good one as well!!


----------

